

‘Big Bang Signal’ Could All Be Dust - digital55
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140921-big-bang-signal-could-all-be-dust-planck-says/

======
oldbuzzard
Perhaps this should be "Big Bang Gravitational Wave Signal" could all be dust.

From the headline, I was expecting something more shocking about cosmic
microwave background radiation[1] generally. That would be THE Big Bang signal
in my book.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_of_cosmic_microwave_b...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_of_cosmic_microwave_background_radiation)

~~~
Vanayad
I was thinking the same thing :))

------
lutorm
Having spent my previous career studying the effects of interstellar dust
(though not in this wavelength range), it's amazing how often I would be the
buzz kill by arguing that something that someone saw actually probably could
be explained by dust. It has major effects on the radiation we receive and its
effects are sensitive to the exact details of how it's distributed and what
it's composed of.

------
digital55
This is the Planck analysis on the arXiv:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.5738](http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.5738)

------
mathattack
I like that this is funded by a mathematician turned hedge fund billionaire.
:-)

